# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  Unidentified black spot

## Vern

I recently took this photo of my blue jeans strawberry poison dart frog and noticed this strange spot above its armpit. I just wondered if anyone knows what it is. Without sounding too hopeful, it's not young tadpoles?

----------


## Lynn

Vern,
It  looks some kind of gel. Egg gel?
Do you have a piar?   ---   have they deposited eggs anywhere recently that you know of ?
It doesn't look like the skin of the frog is involved. 

Have you had a problem with snails?

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Vern

Hey lynn, I do have a pair, but they have never bred before and I've never seen any eggs in their enclosure although it is pretty large and full of foliage. Ive never had a snail problem and have never even seen one in their vivarium.

----------

